# קרדיטים



## DDN (20/3/13)

קרדיטים 
שלום לכולן (כולם?)
הפורום הזה היה עזרה גדולה עבורי כשהתחלתי לגלוש פה ולשאול שאלות. 
היה לי גם נחמד להרגיש כגבר היחיד פה (נתן לי הרגשה מיוחדת, למרות שלפעמים הופיעו פה עוד גברים)

הקרדיטים שלי יהיו טיפה'לה שונים - כי עוד לא הגעתי להסכמה עם אשתי לגבי התמונות שהיא רוצה להעלות, אז אני אשאיר מקום לדברים שלה (שכנראה זה רוב מה שמעניין - שיער, איפור שמלה וכו') ואני אתמקד בעצמי, באולם, בספקים וכו'

מקווה שתהנו מהקרדיטים כמו שאני נהניתי מהחתונה שלי, מהמחמאות והמשוב של האורחים ומהצפייה בתמונות.


----------



## DDN (20/3/13)

מי אנחנו? 
אני דני, בן 34 במקור מתל אביב. SYS ADMIN של קבוצת מפעלים גדולה בארץ. 
אשתי היא מיכל, בת 31 מראשון לציון, מורה לחינוך מיוחד. 

נפגשנו בינואר 2012 דרך אתר היכרויות "החצי השני" 
שנינו למודי דייטים באינטרנט, כבר הספקנו להתייאש מעניין ההיכרויות והרשת, ואז מצאנו אחת את השני.


----------



## haych (20/3/13)

ייאי! קרדיטים!!


----------



## DDN (20/3/13)

ההצעה 
יומיים לפני שמלאו לנו עשרה חודשים ביחד הלכתי לקנות טבעת אירוסין. 
התקופה הייתה בזמן מבצע "עמוד ענן" וזו הייתה תקופה די לחוצה לכמה תושבי ראשון.

בערב הרכישה, החלטתי לא לחכות עם ההצעה לעשרה חודשים. אמרתי לעצמי - בוא ניתן למיכל משהו אחר לחשוב עליו מלבד המבצע והאזעקות. 

ישבנו לנו לראות טלוויזיה, ומיכל הלכה לרגע. 
לכל אחד מאיתנו יש את ה"מקום שלו" מול הטלוויזיה ואני מיקמתי על הספה של מיכל את בובת הכבשה שבתמונה (שקניתי למיכל לחצי שנה שלנו ביחד) עם הקופסא ככה בידיים.
הקופסה אגב, הייתה ריקה. 

חזרה מיכל לסלון וראתה את הבובה עם הקופסה. היא חשבה כנראה שזו מתנה לעשרה חודשים, נעמדה עם הגב אליי כדי להרים את הקופסה ולגלות שהיא ריקה. 
היא מסתובבת אליי לשאול "מה זה?", ומוצאת אותי כורע ברך ומחזיק את הקופסה האמיתית עם טבעת האירוסין ושואל אותה: "באמת חשבת שאני אתן לכבשה להציע לך נישואין?"


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (21/3/13)

אוווווווו =] 
וקשה לא לשים לב זהו כבשה של ניקי! אין על ניקי


----------



## DDN (21/3/13)

נכון נכון


----------



## yael rosen (21/3/13)

גמרת אותי!! 
מדהים מדהים מדהים
איזה כיף של הצעה!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shmutzi (21/3/13)

איזו הצעה יפה! 
כל הכבוד על היצירתיות


----------



## orangeada (21/3/13)

איזה יופי!


----------



## אל ה (21/3/13)

איזה מרגש..


----------



## arapax (21/3/13)

וגם סחטיין על הבחירה בכבשה איכותית.


----------



## American Starfish (22/3/13)

גדול


----------



## DDN (20/3/13)

הטבעות 
היה לנו סיפור לא נחמד עם הטבעות.
במקור קניתי את טבעת האירוסין ב"ג'קסון". הייתה שם אשת מכירות מאוד נחמדה ועוזרת. 
אבל הטבעת הייתה קטנה מדי, ואז התחילו הטרטורים והאי-נעימות. 
הם עשו עבודה ממש לא יפה בהגדלה, לכאורה עשו לנו טבעת חדשה לאחר מכן, ייבשו אותנו מספר שבועות בהמתנות. 
ובסוף נמאס לנו, וביקשנו לבטל את העסקה.
לזכותם יאמר שלא ניסו לשכנע והחזירו לנו את מלוא הכסף במזומן (כמו ששילמתי)

את הטבעות הסופיות עשינו ב*מנדלבאום-לוי* שזו חנות קטנטנה שנמצאת ליד מסוף כרמלית בת"א. מתופעלת ע"י זוג מבוגר ומאוד נחמד - איציק וחנה. 
הם הראו לנו סוגים, הקשיבו למה שרצינו, והם הייצרנים של עצמם. מיכל ישבה עם איציק שחרט את הקישוטים על הטבעת, וחנה לימדה אותנו איך בודקים את הקראט של הזהב (היה לנו זהב להחלפה)

בתמונה - טבעות הנישואין שלה (הגדולה), ושלי (הקטנה)


----------



## DDN (20/3/13)

איפור/שיער 
אני לשמחתי, לא הייתי צריך עזרה בתחום. 
מיכל נעזרה בשירותיו של טירן חמצני שהגיע הבייתה (מיכל התארגנה בבית הוריה)

מיכל אולי תעלה בהמשך תמונות מפורטות יותר.


----------



## DDN (20/3/13)

שמלת כלה 
אני לא זוכר את שם האשה הנחמדה שעשתה למיכל את השמלה, אז אני משאיר פה מקום כדי לשרשר מאוחר יותר תמונה ושם.


----------



## DDN (21/3/13)

חליפת חתן 
את החליפה השארנו כמעט לרגע האחרון.
לא חשבתי שזה יכול להיות כזה בעייתי למצוא חליפה. 
חלק מהבעיה היא הגזרה שלי. יש לי גוף בצורת אגס, והמקומות המיינסטרימים מייצרים את רוב מרכולתם לאנשים רזים (בוז להם!)

הגענו למקום שמי ששלח אותנו לשם טען שהם "מומחים בחליפות", ולמרות שהבחורה שם קלעה לצבע נהדר, החולצה שלה הייתה קטנה (וזו עוד טינה שיש לי - בארץ כל אחד עושה את המידות איך שבא לו. ברוב החנויות אני XXL, בקסטרו 3XL ואצלה ה3XL היה לי צמוד מדי)

שבוע לפני החתונה נשלחנו אל *"אופנת רומן"* ברמת גן (ביאליק 24)
קיבלנו שם טיפול נהדר. שמוליק וירון (אבל במיוחד שמוליק) מיד מצאו לי את החליפה, המכנסיים והחולצה. 
היינו שם ביום שני, הגעתי לשם שוב ביום חמישי לבדוק תיקונים, ואז ביום ראשון לקחנו את החליפה הסופית. 
מלבד היחס החם של האנשים שם, רואים שהם פשוט מבינים עניין.

את העניבה אגב הזמנו בEBAY


----------



## The Peanut (21/3/13)

עניבה מגניבהההה!!!


----------



## DDN (21/3/13)

תודה


----------



## FayeV (21/3/13)

איזה קטע 
ראיתי תמונה שלך דרך ה-DJ שלנו (אולי זה ה-DJ שלך) עם החולצה של 'חתן' וזה היה מעולה! איזה כיף שאתה מעלה קרדיטים


----------



## DDN (21/3/13)

תומר ורד?


----------



## FayeV (21/3/13)

כן


----------



## תותית1212 (21/3/13)

אתה מקסים! 
מזל טוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אני תמיד מתמוגגת מתמונות של אנשים שמחים ויפים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בהצלחה בדרך המשותפת.. שמחה בשבילגם שמצאתם אחד את השני


----------



## DDN (21/3/13)

תודה רבה


----------



## DDN (21/3/13)

חולצה לריקודים 
שכחתי.
מתחת לחליפה, הכנתי חולצה נוחה יותר לריקודים.
הרעיון הוא של מיכלי, 
העיצוב התיאורתי משותף לשנינו
העיצוב במחשב הוא שלי
החולצה הכחולה היא מHOODIES
וההדפסה היא במקום שלא זוכר את שמו שנמצא ליד HOODIES בסינמה סיטי ראשל"צ


----------



## הכבשה הפריזאית (21/3/13)

איזו תמונה מעולה!


----------



## Shmutzi (21/3/13)

אחלה תמונה וקונספט ) 
תשמע, בינתיים ממש כיף לקרוא את הקרדיטים שלכם


----------



## Mitmit101 (21/3/13)

גאוני!!


----------



## אל ה (21/3/13)

איזה יופי!!!


----------



## butwhy (22/3/13)

תמונה מגניבה לגמרי!! 
SUPER GROOM!


----------



## ברבורה (21/3/13)

רומן מעולים!


----------



## מנגו חצוף (21/3/13)

סחתיין עליך 
אני חייבת לציין שאתה נראה ממש טוב, וממש לא בנאלי שזה בכלל מעולה בחתנים
בחירה מעולה של צבעים!!!


----------



## Shmutzi (21/3/13)

סופסוף חליפה מעניינת! 
כיף לראות תעוזה עם הצבעים והסגנון


----------



## DDN (21/3/13)

קרדיט על הסגנון והתאמת הצבעים 
לאשתי


----------



## Shmutzi (21/3/13)

אז כל הכבוד למיכל


----------



## פרילי 86 (21/3/13)

אתה נראה מעולה! 
אני ממש מפחדת שבן הזוג שלי יראה "מחופש" בחליפה, כי זה קורה להרבה חתנים (וגם לכלות).
אתה נראה מאוד נוח, וממש אתה (למרות שאני לא מכירה אותך...).


----------



## DDN (21/3/13)

זה לא אני, זה אור וצחי 
אני בפנים כבר מתתי להיות אחרי החופה. הייתי לחוץ כמו לא יודע מה, היה לנו קר, הייתי רעב, ובכלל לחוץ לראות איך האולם יראה, מי יגיע, שהכל יתקתק וכו'

אור זהבי וצחי אשר (הצלמים) גם במקצועיות וגם בחום אנושי, חביבות והרבה הומור דאגו לכך שניראה נינוחים בתמונות.


----------



## אל ה (21/3/13)

החולצה ממש יפה וכך גם העניבה 
אתה נראה ממש טוב


----------



## DDN (21/3/13)

נעליים 
אני לא זוכר מאיפה מיכלי קנתה את הנעליים שלה (אז זה ישאר בחוב)
הנעליים שלי הן של HUSH PUPPIES


נו שוין, סתם רציתי להשוויץ בתמונה שאור זהבי המלך צילם.


----------



## DDN (21/3/13)

ההזמנה 
את ההזמנה מיכל עצבה בעזרת בעלה של חברה שלה.


----------



## DDN (21/3/13)

ההזמנה מהצד החשוב 
(ותודה לגולשת הנחמדה שהאירה את תשומת ליבי לעניין מספר הטלפון)


----------



## Shmutzi (21/3/13)

מאוד אהבתי את פלטת הצבעים שבחרתם להזמנה 
ובכלל, את המוטיב המרכזי שישר מזכיר לי תפירה 
איזה יופי!


----------



## DDN (21/3/13)

רבנות 
בחרנו להתחתן דרך צהר. 
שנינו חילונים, לשנינו יש הורים (אצלי רק האמא בחיים) שקצת חשובה להם המסורת, אז הלכנו ל"אמצע". 

מצהר קיבלנו יחס נהדר. מאוד נחמד שאפשר להתנהל מולם בדואר אלקטרוני.

צהר מצאו לנו את הרב *חגי דיאמנט* מיישוב עלי (שנמצא ליד אריאל).
ההתנהלות מולו בטלפון הייתה מעט בעייתית, ונסענו להיפגש איתו אצלו. היה מעט מפחיד לנסוע לשם, אבל גילינו אדם מעניין ונחמד. 
בשיחה איתו, חששנו שיעשה לנו "שיעור תורה", אבל הוא היה מקסים, התעניין איך היכרנו, ביקש שכל אחד מאיתנו ירשום 5 סיבות למה אנחנו עם השני. 
זה היה נחמד. 

לאירוע, הוא איחר ב3 דקות מהזמן שביקשתי שיגיע (והתנצל על כך כמה וכמה פעמים. אני אפילו לא שמתי לב שהוא איחר - הוא ציין את זה)

רבני צהר עובדים בהתנדבות ורק מסדירים מולם את התשלום על הדלק/מונית. 
השארנו לו מעטפה עם הסכום המשוער + טיפ נדיב (בעצת אמא שלי ואמא של מיכל)
אני רוצה לציין שהוא עיגל את הסכום המשוער כלפי מטה, והשאיר את הטיפ במעטפה, אותה החזיר לאחי הגדול. 
אחרי כל מה ששומעים על רבנים ודתיים - זה גם נגע בליבי וגם החזיר לי את האמונה בדתיים.

חגי ניהל טקס קצר, נעים, קולע, בטוב-טעם, אישי וגם השאיר מקום למיכל לתת לי את הטבעת שלי בסופו.


----------



## ברבורה (21/3/13)

מקסים לדעת


----------



## Shmutzi (21/3/13)

איזה יופי לשמוע 
זה באמת לא משהו מובן מאליו.


----------



## DDN (21/3/13)

צילום 
הצלם שבחרנו היה *אור זהבי*. 
הגענו אל אור דרך חבר שלי מהתיכון שגם הוא צלם - אילן סבירסקי. את אילן רציתי כאורח בחתונה שלי, והוא המליץ על מספר צלמים. השם של אור קרץ לי.


----------



## DDN (21/3/13)

וקרדיט לצלם לווין 
באירוע עצמו אור הביא עוד צלם - דימה ואזינוביץ' - בחור מאוד נחמד שהיה מאוד קואופרטיבי ונגרר אחרינו לאן שרצינו לצילומי משפחות.


----------



## DDN (21/3/13)

צילום וידאו 
צלם הוידאו שלנו היה *צחי אשר*
אל צחי הגענו דרך אור זהבי, ואני חייב להודות שצחי עזר לנו ליצור הרגשה קלילה ונעימה ביום הצילומים.
הוא אחד האנשים הכיפיים שיצא לי להכיר בזמן האחרון.


----------



## DDN (21/3/13)

צלם מגנטים 
היה לנו גם צלם מגנטים. 
שכחתי את שם החברה שלו. לבחור עצמו קוראים חן. 
מבחינת עבודה - הוא עשה עבודה איכותית, צילם יפה, ודי הרבה, 
אבל הוא והעוזר שלו נעלמו לנו יותר מדי פעמים.

כשאני אשב עם מיכל על ההשלמות שלה, אני אוסיף גם את הפרטים המלאים שלו.


----------



## DDN (21/3/13)

האולם 
התחתנו ב"לימון אירועים" בקיבוץ עינת.
לימון היה המקום השני שראינו.
אחרי סיור באולם (סיור שערך לנו זאב), וישיבה עם איש המכירות אלון, יצאנו משם, הסתכלנו אחד על השניה ואמרנו באותו זמן: "אנחנו מתחתנים כאן"

בחרנו לא להוסיף עיצוב. 
לקחנו את העיצוב הבסיסי שלימון מציעים, ביקשנו להפוך את צבע המפיות והמפה בחלק מהשולחנות וגיסתה של מיכל פיזרה עלי פרחים מלאכותיים על השולחנות.


----------



## DDN (21/3/13)

עוד מהאולם


----------



## DDN (21/3/13)

שולחן "קינג" למשפחה 
בעצת יקיר מלימון, חיברנו ארבעה שולחנות כדי להושיב את המשפחה הגרעינית של מיכל ושלי ביחד. הרעיון קיבל מחמאות מהאורחים שאמרו שזה נראה מיוחד. 
במקום שולחן מחובר ארוך, החיבור היה לריבוע שסביבו היה אפשר להושיב 22 אנשים.


----------



## ani4ka4 (21/3/13)

רעיון מעולה 
את מי הושבתם שם?
דודים דודות גם?


----------



## DDN (21/3/13)

האולם - אזור קבלת הפנים


----------



## DDN (21/3/13)

האולם - החופה 
אנחנו מאוד קיווינו לערוך את קבלת הפנים והחופה בחוץ. 
לצערנו, חזו גם גשם בערב (שלא הגיע) וגם קור מקפיא (שכן הגיע)
אז ערכנו את האירוע - קבלת הפנים והחופה בתוך האולם (הקטן)

בדיעבד - זו הייתה החלטה טובה. 
גם בגלל הקור, וגם בגלל שכשכל האורחים סגרו עלינו בחופה, זה נראה אינטימי וקרוב. 
אני מניח שאם החופה הייתה בחוץ, חלק מהאורחים לא היו שומעים הכל, ולא היינו מרגישים את כל אהבת האנשים סביבנו.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (21/3/13)

כל הכבוד על הבחירה! 
גם אנחנו עשינו חופה בפנים כי לא הסכמתי להתעלל באורחים שלנו בדצמבר.
מה שאתה מתאר, ההרגשה שסוגרים עלינו בחופה וכל החמימות של זה- מסכימה לגמרי.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (21/3/13)

לגבי העיצוב 
כל הכבוד על הבחירה!

יצא מקסים!

אני מאוד אוהבת עיצובים בסיסיים, נרות עלי כותרת וכדומה.


----------



## DDN (21/3/13)

תודה. גם אני חושב ככה 
וכמו שקראתי אצל אחרות/אחרים פה - 
הרבה מתערבים, לוחצים על העיצוב. 
פה, אני שמח לומר שברוב המקרים הצלחנו לקיים את ה"אני מאמין" שלנו.


----------



## אל ה (21/3/13)

הסגול ממש יפה


----------



## DDN (21/3/13)

תקליטן 
התקליטן (או DJ בשפת העם) שלנו היה *תומר ורד*
שמענו את תומר מתקלט בחתונה של חברים, וידענו שאנחנו רוצים אותו.
כמו באירוע של החברים, גם אצלנו הוא "הרים" את הרחבה. 
לנו היה חשוב שמוסיקה מזרחית לא תהיה דומיננטית באירוע שלנו. היו לנו סה"כ שני שירים מהסגנון (לא זוכר מה הם היו, לא הכרתי אותם). תומר אפילו לא היה צריך לשים שירים של שרית חדד (שזה המזרחית לייט שמיכל ואני הסכמנו שמקובל עלינו במקרה הצורך)

קיבלנו מחמאות ממבוגרים וצעירים כאחד על המוסיקה הכיפית. אשתו של בן דוד שלי שלחה לי מסר ש"הוכחתי לעולם שאפשר לעשות שמח בלי מזרחית"

קצת אחרי חצות וחצי אני הייתי צריך לגשת לתומר לומר לו להתחיל לצנן. אנשים לא רצו לעזוב את הרחבה כי פשוט הייתה מוסיקה כיפית.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (21/3/13)

הוא גם היה ה-DJ שלנו 
וגם אנחנו היינו מאד מרוצים. חוץ מזה שהוא גם אחלה של בן אדם!


----------



## DDN (21/3/13)

החופה 
תמונות מהחופה יגיעו מחר - אני צריך אישור של מיכלי לגבי התמונות שלה ושל האחיינים שלה.
השירים המתאימים יגיעו עם התמונות.


----------



## DDN (21/3/13)

האוכל בקבלת הפנים 
בטעימות - לימון השאירו אותנו פעורי פה. 
כולם אמרו שבלימון יש אוכל טוב, לא ידענו עד כמה. 
אנחנו עדיין מקבלים מחמאות על האוכל בחתונה: "סופסוף באמת אוכל טעים בחתונה", "סטייק כמו של מסעדות גורמה", "בגללך הלכה לי הדיאטה", "לא הגזמת" (אנשים שאמרתי להם לקחת את הסטייק כי יהיה טעים)


----------



## DDN (21/3/13)

מיני-המבורגרים


----------



## DDN (21/3/13)

סושי


----------



## DDN (21/3/13)

טוסט עם נקניק 
כשהגענו ללימון, התחייבנו על 210 אורחים.
נאמר לנו שאם נגיע ל250, נקבל עוד עמדה. 
העמדה הזו נכנסה לנו ב"דקה ה90" (כי בסוף התחייבנו על 270 אורחים)
ולדעתי זה נשמע מעניין.

עמדת כריכים, שבמקרה של הכריך הבשרי זה טוסט עם נקניק - כזה לא יצא לי לאכול בחתונה. 

לצערי בחתונה שלי לא יצא לי לאכול, אבל הדעות על זה היו חיוביות וזה הרגיש "שונה"


----------



## DDN (21/3/13)

קלצונה/אמפנדס 
בתפריט של לימון המאפה הזה נקרא קלצונה במילוי ראגו בולונז. 
לי זה נשמע מעניין וטעים (אני הייתי רוצה לאכול כזה, לפחות לפי התיאור והמראה)
עולה מארגנטינה מהעבודה שלי סיפרה לי כשחזרתי לעבודה על ה"אמפנדס" הטעימים שנראו כמו אמפנדס אמיתיים והיה להם טעם של אמפנדס אמיתיים. 
זה כנראה זה. אני לא מתווכח. העיקר שהאורחים היו מרוצים, לא?


----------



## DDN (21/3/13)

ומהמסיבה עצמה 
אני אשרשר כאן מחר תמונות מהמסיבה עצמה שמצאו חן בעיני ואני מעדיף לקבל אישור של מיכל לפני שאני מעלה

רקדנו את cotton eyed joe בצורה שהצטלמה מאוד יפה לדעתי
והיו לנו כמה שטויות חמודות על הרחבה, שמדוגמנות מאוד יפה על האחיינים של מיכל.


----------



## DDN (21/3/13)

מהבר של לימון 
שדרגנו את הבר לשייק בר, תוספת לקוקטיילים ושייק-פירות.
לא אנחנו, ולא החברים שלנו שתיינים גדולים, אז שדרוג בר חוץ או תוספת אלכוהול או משקאות אנרגיה נראתה לנו מיותרת.


----------



## אל ה (21/3/13)

מדהים!!


----------



## DDN (21/3/13)

בר קינוחים וינאי 
בטעימות, לימון הפגיזו אותנו בקינוחים. 
פרווה פרווה, אבל הם היו מעולים. 
אחי הגדול שעובד בתחום הקייטרינג החליט שהוא לוקח על עצמו להתמקח על בר הקינוחים של לימון.
התגובות של האורחים על בר הקינוחים היו. . .. 
אנשים פשוט התעלפו. כנראה באמת לא ראו דבר כזה בחיים - יפה, שופע וטעים. 
אנחנו היינו על הרחבה, אז יצא לנו לראות רק מהתמונות. בגלל אופי הקינוחים, רק חלק מועט מהם יכל להגיע אלינו בDOGGY BAG שמקבלים הבייתה, למרות שמנהל האירוע (בני) דאג לנו לדוגמיות לחדר חתן-כלה.


----------



## DDN (21/3/13)

ועוד קינוחים


----------



## DDN (21/3/13)

ועוד


----------



## DDN (21/3/13)

קינוח על מקל


----------



## DDN (21/3/13)

ועוד קינוחים


----------



## DDN (21/3/13)

עדיין לא נגמר


----------



## DDN (21/3/13)

תותים מישהו?


----------



## DDN (21/3/13)

שימו לב לכוכבים ולירח


----------



## DDN (21/3/13)

ואחרונה מהקינוחים 
יש עוד, אבל מספיק לאכול לכם ת'לב (וגם לי) 
אנחנו מסתכלים אתמול על התמונות, ואומרים לעצמנו - עכשיו צריך למצוא חברים שמתחתנים, ולשלוח אותם להתחתן בלימון ולעשות גם בר קינוחים. . ..


----------



## FayeV (21/3/13)

וואו 
א. אני לא מאמינה שהיו כל כך הרבה קינוחים
ב. כולם נראים מדהים!
נשמע שעשיתם בחירה מאוד טובה כשהתחתנתם בלימון, אני צריכה לזכור את השם הזה לטובת חתנים וכלות עתידיים


----------



## ronitvas (21/3/13)

נראה סוף!!!


----------



## DDN (21/3/13)

סיכומו של דבר 
כן כן, אני יודע שיש לי עוד חובות - הכניסה והשירים של החופה, ורוב ענייני הכלה. 
אני מבטיח להשלים אותם עד מוצ"ש. 

התחלנו את הארגון חתונה, כשהיו לנו 210 מוזמנים, ובסופו של דבר ההתחייבנו על 269, והיינו צריכים להוסיף מנות רזרבה כי הגיעו לנו יותר. הרבה הפחידו אותנו מהברזות של רגע האחרון ושנתקע ואני שמח לומר שהגיעו יותר ממה שחשבנו. 

זה כיף לקבל משוב מהאורחים שהחתונה הייתה מוצלחת. 
בת של בן דוד אמרה שזו "חתונת החלומות" 
עמיתות לעבודה של מיכל קראו לחתונה "קלאסה" 
חברים שלי מהעבודה אמרו שהחתונה שלי הייתה מאוד "אני" - שונה, מוקפדת. שלא קפצנו מעל הפופיק אבל כל מה שעשינו היה מעולה - האוכל, המוסיקה, העיצוב, גם החמיאו על הצלמים שנראו מקצועיים והיו אדיבים ומצחיקים.
ועוד אנשים אמרו שמזמן לא נהנו בחתונה ככה, ושזו הייתה אחת החתונות היותר מהנות וטובות שהיו בזמן האחרון.
זה ממש כיף לשמוע. 

אני ספציפית מאוד נהניתי לראות את צחי מפעיל ילדים על הרחבה (זה מאוד חמוד לראות ילדים משתוללים על רחבת הריקודים בוידאו. כשהוידאו יגיעו, כמובן אשתף)

אז מלבד התודות לאור, צחי, דימה ותומר, אני רוצה להודות לצוות של לימון - אלון וזאב מהמכירות, יקיר מפיק האירוע ומנהלי האירוע בני ואלכס (ששכחתי לציין שכשהגענו מורעבים מהצילומים, בני דאג להוציא לנו ולחבר שליווה אותנו סטייקים וסושי)

ואם שכחתי סעיף כלשהו - הפורום הנפלא הזה מוזמן להזכיר לי.


----------



## netae123 (21/3/13)

כיף לקרוא קרדיטים מנקודת מבטו של החתן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נראה שהיתה לכם חתונה מדהימה, שמחה בשבילכם שמצאתם אחד את השנייה!


----------



## TanTanIM (21/3/13)

המון המון מזל טוב!!! 
קרדיטים מקסימים נראה שהחתונה היית מדהימה. היה מאוד כיף לקרוא!


----------



## ronitvas (21/3/13)

אני אגיב רק כשמיכלי תגיב גם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הרגת אותי עם הקינוחים!!!!!!!!!! איזה שפע, למוווות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני עוד לא רגועה מהתמונות האלה והפרטים הקטנים!!!


----------



## Shmutzi (21/3/13)

ממש נהניתי לקרוא 
ולגמרי ניכר מהתמונות שהיה לכם כיף ושהחתונה הייתה כל מה שכתבת שאומרים עליה. 
קדימה, לתת גז על ענייני הכלה, לא להשאיר אותנו במתח!


----------



## orangeada (21/3/13)

המון מזל טוב לכם


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (21/3/13)

מאוד נהניתי לקרוא! 
קודם כל, מעניין לקרוא קרדיטים מנקודת המבט של גבר 
דבר שני, אני מאוד מתחברת לסדר העדיפויות שלכם מבחינת הבחירות.
אהבתי מאוד ועכשיו אני רק מחכה שמישהו יזמין אותי לחתונה בלימון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מחכה להמשך של אשתך


----------



## lanit (21/3/13)

מקסים, המון מזל טוב! 
מאוד אהבתי את הצבעוניות בלבוש שלך, על אף מראה ה"חתן הקלאסי",
וגם את ההזמנות, החולצה להחלפה, וכמובן סיפור ההצעה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הכל באמת נראה מוקפד ורגוע.
ואכן, האוכל בלימון הוא לגמרי גורם ריור... חברה שלי התחתנה שם לפני 4 שנים, והיו מלא קינוחים (זכור לי מספר הזוי של 18...).

מזל טוב!
מחכה לתמונות נוספות


----------



## Bobbachka (21/3/13)

תודה על השיתוף!!! 
נהנתי מהקרדיטים מאוד!
מאחלת לכם חיים מאושרים וזוגיות טובה.


----------



## Ruby Gem (21/3/13)

נהניתי לקרוא! 
ועשית לי תיאבון על הבוקר עם כל התמונות של הקינוחים


----------



## Mitmit101 (21/3/13)

איזה יופי! 
נהנתי לקרוא..


----------



## Danits8 (21/3/13)

מזל טוב 
ריגשת 
מאחלת לכם המון המן מזל טוב - אתם נראים זוג מקסים ונראה כי הייתה לכם חתונה מקסימה!!!
ואגב.. לגבי השמלה תמסור למיכל שהייתה לה שמלה מהממת! אשמח לשמוע מי תפרה לה אותה... למרות שאני מהצפון אבל מי יודע אולי שווה לבלות קצת בדרכים בשביל זה


----------



## hillala8 (21/3/13)

איזה כיף לקרוא! 
מרגישים את השמחה שהייתה גם בכתיבה וכמובן בתמונות. המון מזל טוב ואושר בהמשך חייכם.


----------



## אל ה (21/3/13)

קרדיטים מדהימים


----------



## ShirShir (25/3/13)

דני - אחלה קרדיטים!!! והמון מזל טוב!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לך ולמיכל
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






אני אמנם משוחדת כי הייתי בחתונה, אבל..... היה מאוד יפה ומרגש, מאוד כיף, נהננו מכל רגע ושמחנו לחגוג איתכם את היום המיוחד הזה!!!
למיכל יש פה חובות רבים - של דיווח ושל תמונות!!!!!! אני מחכה ומצפה לראות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











אין ספק שאור זהבי תותח בתחומו - מומלץ!!!! אחלה צילומים!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אגב למי שתוהה - הקינוחים באמת היו כ"כ מגוונים והיו מאוווווווד טעימים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 עד עכשיו נשאר לי טעם של עוד
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



שיהיו חיים מאושרים ושכל יום יהיה חגיגה!!!


----------



## DDN (27/3/13)

תודה!


----------

